# Free Female Pointer (6 months old)



## duckdude41 (Dec 1, 2011)

Left message.


----------



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

dogwhistle said:


> i have found through experience that free animals always have a hole in them. i dont know what this one's is, but i would guess that she has been allowed to reach six months, hasnt had much experience, is just pointing pigeons when she should be learning to back.
> 
> if she's free she isnt worth anything, which is true of a 6 month old dog with no training. why dont you spend some time training and by next summer she will be worth a little money or drop her in a hole and be done with it.


Wow...I give Drift Saver a LOT of credit for trying to place this pup. I don't know dogwhistle or Drift Saver personally, but it's pretty easy to see by their posts who I'd prefer to know. Dog owners and hunters already face enough criticism. We sure don't need it from within.

Good luck Peach! I'll spread the word.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

dogwhistle said:


> i have found through experience that free animals always have a hole in them. i dont know what this one's is, but i would guess that she has been allowed to reach six months, hasnt had much experience, is just pointing pigeons when she should be learning to back.
> 
> if she's free she isnt worth anything, which is true of a 6 month old dog with no training. why dont you spend some time training and by next summer she will be worth a little money or drop her in a hole and be done with it.


Is guy for real instead of placing the dog it would be better to kill it. Someone tell me I misread his post .


----------



## Blue Briar (Jul 23, 2007)

Littermate


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If quality dog food was just a bit less expensive i think i would have my other half sold and have scooped her up for myself by now.

What is wrong with obtaining a dog at 6 months? I obtained my Brittany at this age and he has proven to be quite capable in the field.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Blue Briar said:


> Littermate


that looks like an awesome dog not a brit but i can look past that


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Drifter Saver,

Great looking dog. I hope you can find her a good hunting home.

Kelly


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

dogwhistle said:


> i have found through experience that free animals always have a hole in them. i dont know what this one's is, but i would guess that she has been allowed to reach six months, hasnt had much experience, is just pointing pigeons when she should be learning to back.
> 
> if she's free she isnt worth anything, which is true of a 6 month old dog with no training. why dont you spend some time training and by next summer she will be worth a little money or drop her in a hole and be done with it.


 
Douchebag of the year contender right there. DW, you have posted some pretty stupid **** in the past, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## kwas (Nov 17, 2007)

It ain't right but I laughed my arsh off..


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

i think the first thing i learned when i got to this site was that dogwhistle is a real piece of work.


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Is the dog still available?


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

waterwolfhunter said:


> Is the dog still available?


Give Joe (Drifter Saver) a call. He posted his number on page 1 - (810) 444-0069 .


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

dogwhistle said:


> i have found through experience that free animals always have a hole in them. i dont know what this one's is, but i would guess that she has been allowed to reach six months, hasnt had much experience, is just pointing pigeons when she should be learning to back.
> 
> if she's free she isnt worth anything, which is true of a 6 month old dog with no training. why dont you spend some time training and by next summer she will be worth a little money or drop her in a hole and be done with it.



Sounds to me like some crotchety old bastard is due for a hole of his own.

I would have grabbed at this dog, but I'd be homeless then. I am still working on my sales manager - she'd be a nice fit. 
Good luck Drifter Saver and Peaches.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I've come to the conclusion dog whistles knows more about less than he thinks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

I've spoken with Joe enough over the past year to know he is a straight shooter. If the dog was boogered up in some way he'd be honest about it!:coolgleam


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

This dog would be at my house right now if I wasn't bringing home a baby in a couple weeks. Hope she finds a good home.

KW


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

We were thinking of another GSP in the spring, but if I could talk my wife into it, I would go for it.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

dogwhistle said:


> i have found through experience that free animals always have a hole in them. i dont know what this one's is, but i would guess that she has been allowed to reach six months, hasnt had much experience, is just pointing pigeons when she should be learning to back.
> 
> if she's free *she isnt worth anything*, *which is true of a 6 month old dog with no training.* why dont you spend some time training and by next summer she will be worth a little money or drop her in a hole and be done with it.


The following story is anecdotal. I had a setter a few years back that hadn't seen a wild or pen raised game bird until she was 12 months old. She then attended a 30 day training stint with a local trainer that many on this board have recommended. She hunted that fall. The following summer she spent 4 weeks with another Michigan based trainer that many on this board know and recommend. When I picked her up following that 4 week stint, she was 2 yeas old, I was offered $5000 for this dog. I didn't sell. This dog, using DW's criteria, may have been 'dropped in hole'. She was a very nice bird dog, we shot at a ton of grouse over her and eventually, after I discovered field trials, won a fair share of those. 
This is just one man's story.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the interest. I have someone coming to see her tomorrow, but if he doesn't take her, I will be returning contacts in the order they were received.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Drifter Saver said:


> Thanks for the interest. I have someone coming to see her tomorrow, but if he doesn't take her, I will be returning contacts in the order they were received.


DS,

You have made a very kind offer. Its very obvious you have put the welfare of Peaches at the forefront. Good on 'ya.

Hopefully she'll go to a great home where she is appreciated and enjoyed. 

BTW I wouldnt give the registration papers on a deal like this either. She has a stellar pedigree.

BBTW *ALL BIRD DOGS HAVE HOLES*

NB


----------

